# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  فضل العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجه..لا يفوتج ترا بتتحسفين عالايام اذا ضيعتيها!!!

## عشيق الروح

أقسم رب العالمين بالليالي العشر من ذي الحجة (والفجر ، وليال عشر) فما هو فضل العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة ؟


بسم الله، والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد ..
ففي الحديث الذي رواه الطبراني قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن لربكم في أيام دهركم نفحات، فتعرضوا لها لعل أحدكم أن يصيبه منها نفحة لا يشقى بعدها أبداً"، وعشر ذي الحجة من مواسم الخير التي ينبغي على المسلم أن يتعرض فيها لنفحات رحمة الله عز وجل وذلك بالإكثار من العمل الصالح في هذه الأيام من صيام وقيام وقراءة القرآن، وتسبيح وتهليل واستغفار .

يقول فضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد -من علماء المملكة السعودية-:

من مواسم الطّاعة العظيمة العشر الأول من ذي الحجة التي فضّلها الله تعالى على سائر أيام العام فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله منه في هذه الأيام العشر . قالوا ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله !! قال : ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ولم يرجع من ذلك بشيء " أخرجه البخاري 2/457 .

وعنه أيضاً رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ما من عمل أزكى عند الله عز وجل ، ولا أعظم أجراً من خير يعمله في عشر الأضحى " قيل : ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ؟ قال : " ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء " رواه الدارمي 1/357 وإسناده حسن كما في الإرواء 3/398 .

فهذه النصوص وغيرها تدلّ على أنّ هذه العشر أفضل من سائر أيام السنة من غير استثناء شيء منها ، حتى العشر الأواخر من رمضان . ولكنّ ليالي العشر الأواخر من رمضان أفضل لاشتمالها على ليلة القدر ، التي هي خير من ألف شهر ، وبهذا يجتمع شمل الأدلة . أنظر تفسير ابن كثير 5/412 

واعلم - يا أخي المسلم - أن فضيلة هذه العشر جاءت من أمور كثيرة منها :

1- أن الله تعالى أقسم بها : والإقسام بالشيء دليل على أهميته وعظم نفعه ، قال تعالى : ( والفجر وليال عشر ) قال ابن عباس وابن الزبير ومجاهد وغير واحد من السلف والخلف : إنها عشر ذي الحجة . قال ابن كثير : " وهو الصحيح " تفسير ابن كثير8/413 

2- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شهد بأنها أفضل أيام الدنيا كما تقدّم في الحديث الصحيح .

3- أنه حث فيها على العمل الصالح : لشرف الزمان بالنسبة لأهل الأمصار ، وشرف المكان - أيضاً - وهذا خاص بحجاج بيت الله الحرام .

4- أنه أمر فيها بكثرة التسبيح والتحميد والتكبير كما جاء عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ما من أيام أعظم عند الله ولا أحب إليه العمل فيهن من هذه الأيام العشر فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد " . أخرجه احمد 7/224 وصحّح إسناده أحمد شاكر .

5-أن فيها يوم عرفة وهو اليوم المشهود الذي أكمل الله فيه الدّين وصيامه يكفّر آثام سنتين ، وفي العشر أيضا يوم النحر الذي هو أعظم أيام السنّة على الإطلاق وهو يوم الحجّ الأكبر الذي يجتمع فيه من الطّاعات والعبادات ما لا يجتمع في غيره .

6- أن فيها الأضحية والحج .
في وظائف عشر ذي الحجة : إن إدراك هذا العشر نعمة عظيمة من نعم الله تعالى على العبد ، يقدّرها حق قدرها الصالحون المشمّرون . وواجب المسلم استشعار هذه النعمة ، واغتنام هذه الفرصة ، وذلك بأن يخص هذا العشر بمزيد من العناية ، وأن يجاهد نفسه بالطاعة . وإن من فضل الله تعالى على عباده كثرة طرق الخيرات ، وتنوع سبل الطاعات ليدوم نشاط المسلم ويبقى ملازماً لعبادة مولاه .

فمن الأعمال الفاضلة التي ينبغي للمسلم أن يحرص عليها في عشر ذي الحجة :

1- الصيام:
فيسن للمسلم أن يصوم تسع ذي الحجة . لأن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حث على العمل الصالح في أيام العشر ، والصيام من أفضل الأعمال . وقد اصطفاه الله تعالى لنفسه كما في الحديث القدسي : " قال الله : كل عمل بني آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به " أخرجه البخاري 1805 

وقد كان النبي e يصوم تسع ذي الحجة . فعن هنيدة بن خالد عن امرأته عن بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ويوم عاشوراء وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر . أول اثنين من الشهر وخميسين " أخرجه النسائي 4/205 وأبو داود وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود 2/462 .

2- التكبير :فيسن التكبير والتحميد والتهليل والتسبيح أيام العشر . والجهر بذلك في المساجد والمنازل والطرقات وكل موضع يجوز فيه ذكر الله إظهاراً للعبادة ، وإعلاناً بتعظيم الله تعالى .
ويجهر به الرجال وتخفيه المرأة 
قال الله تعالى : ( ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ) الحج : 28 . والجمهور على أن الأيام المعلومات هي أيام العشر لما ورد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : ( الأيام المعلومات : أيام العشر ) ، وصفة التكبير : الله أكبر ، الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وهناك صفات أخرى .

والتكبير في هذا الزمان صار من السنن المهجورة ولا سيما في أول العشر فلا تكاد تسمعه إلا من القليل ، فينبغي الجهر به إحياء للسنة وتذكيراً للغافلين ، وقد ثبت أن ابن عمر وأبا هريرة رضي الله عنهما كانا يخرجان إلى السوق أيام العشر يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما ، والمراد أن الناس يتذكرون التكبير فيكبر كل واحد بمفرده وليس المراد التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد فإن هذا غير مشروع .

إن إحياء ما اندثر من السنن أو كاد فيه ثواب عظيم دل عليه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أحيا سنة من سنتي قد أميتت بعدي فإن له من الأجر مثل من عمل بها من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيئاً ) أخرجه الترمذي 7/443 وهو حديث حسن لشواهده .

3- أداء الحج والعمرة :إن من أفضل ما يعمل في هذه العشر حج بيت الله الحرم ، فمن وفقه الله تعالى لحج بيته وقام بأداء نسكه على الوجه المطلوب فله نصيب - إن شاء الله - من قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحج : ( المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة ).

4- الإكثار من الأعمال الصالحة عموما :لأن العمل الصالح محبوب إلى الله تعالى وهذا يستلزم عِظَم ثوابه عند الله تعالى . فمن لم يمكنه الحجّ فعليه أن يعمر هذه الأوقات الفاضلة بطاعة الله تعالى من الصلاة وقراءة القرآن والذكر والدعاء والصدقة وبر الوالدين وصلة الأرحام والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وغير ذلك من طرق الخير وسبل الطاعة 

5- الأضحية: ومن الأعمال الصالحة في هذا العشر التقرب إلى الله تعالى بذبح الأضاحي واستسمانها واستحسانها وبذل المال في سبيل الله تعالى .

6- التوبة النصوح :ومما يتأكد في هذا العشر التوبة إلى الله تعالى والإقلاع عن المعاصي وجميع الذنوب . والتوبة هي الرجوع إلى الله تعالى وترك ما يكرهه الله ظاهراً وباطناً ندماً على ما مضى ، وتركا في الحال ، وعزماً على ألا يعود والاستقامة على الحقّ بفعل ما يحبّه الله تعالى .

والواجب على المسلم إذا تلبس بمعصية أن يبادر إلى التوبة حالاً بدون تمهل لأنه 

أولاً : لا يدري في أي لحظة يموت 

ثانياً : لأنّ السيئات تجر أخواتها .

وللتوبة في الأزمنة الفاضلة شأن عظيم لأن الغالب إقبال النفوس على الطاعات ورغبتها في الخير فيحصل الاعتراف بالذنب والندم على ما مضى . وإلا فالتوبة واجبة في جميع الأزمان ، فإذا اجتمع للمسلم توبة نصوح مع أعمال فاضلة في أزمنة فاضلة فهذا عنوان الفلاح إن شاء الله . قال تعالى : ( فأما من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً فعسى أن يكون من المفلحين ) القصص : 67 .

فليحرص المسلم على مواسم الخير فإنها سريعة الانقضاء ، وليقدم لنفسه عملا صالحاً يجد ثوابه أحوج ما يكون إليه : [ فإن الثواب قليل ، والرحيل قريب ، والطريق مُخْوِف ، والاغترار غالب ، والخطر عظيم ، والله تعالى بالمرصاد وإليه المرجع والمآب ( فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيراً يره ، ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شراً يره ) .

الغنيمة الغنيمة بانتهاز الفرصة في هذه الأيام العظيمة ، فما منها عِوَضٌ ولا تُقدَّر بقيمة ، المبادرةَ المبادرةَ بالعمل ، والعجل العجل قبل هجوم الأجل ، وقبل أن يندم المفرّط على ما فعل ، وقبل أن يسأل الرّجعة فلا يُجاب إلى ما سأل ، قبل أن يحول الموت بين المؤمِّل وبلوغ الأمل ، قبل أن يصير المرء محبوسا في حفرته بما قدَّم من عمل .
والله أعلم 

وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## أحب أمي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت الطموح

بارك الله فيج

----------


## دهن_العود

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## الغلاة

تسلمين فديتج و يزاج الله خير
انا كل سنه اصوم بس عرفة
بس ان شالله اذا الله كتب لي بصومهم تسعتهم
و ان شالله ببدأ هاي الاربعاء تاريخ 1 ذي الحجة

----------


## روج وردي

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شوق الكتبي

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## عشيق الروح

تسلمون عالرور خواتيه ^^

----------


## @أمة الرحمن@

بارك الله فيج اختي الغالية وجعله الله في موازين اعمالك بإذن الله

----------


## NARRY

جزاج الله خير

----------


## فديتك يا قلبي

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى أهل بيتة

----------


## starry

يزاج الله خير الدنيا والآخره

----------


## عشيق الروح

شكرا عالمرور خواتيه :Smile:

----------


## شهد الظاهري

ربي يجزيييج من خيره

----------


## عشيق الروح

آمييين يارب

----------


## العرو

جزاج الله خير

----------


## عشيق الروح

تسلمين ع مرورج حبيبتي

----------


## نبضة أمل

:Smile: 

جزاج الله خير عالتذكير...ولا تحرمينا من جديدج

تحيتي وتقديري

وكل عام والأمة الإسلامية بخير وإلى الله أقرب

----------


## هنوده1

يزاج الله خيييير

----------


## أم مغاوي

بسسسسسس متى بيكون 1 ذي الحجه

اليوم 29 ذو القعده

وماندري هل بيكملون 30 ذي القعده

ولا ع طول بندش واحد ذي الحجه

----------


## أم دانووه

جزاج الله خير

----------


## عشيق الروح

تسلموون عالمرور...
باجر هو اول يوم فذي القعده
لاتنسون تنوون الصيام
والله يتقبل ويعينا عالصيام والعباجه والذكر ياااااااااااارب

----------


## عشيق الروح

الله أكبر.. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر.. لا إله إلا الله
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر.. ولله الحمد

----------


## روح سلطان

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الاهو الحي القيوم

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الاهو الحي القيوم

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الاهو لحي القيوم

الله أكبر.. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر.. لا إله إلا الله
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر.. ولله الحمد

----------


## أم حمدان 7

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## (الحمادية)

يزاااااااج الله خيييييييييييير

----------


## فطمطم

يزاج الله خير


في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## o.xox

يزاج الله خير

----------


## روح سلطان

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الاهو الحي القيوم

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الاهو الحي القيوم

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الاهو لحي القيوم

الله أكبر.. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر.. لا إله إلا الله
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر.. ولله الحمد

----------


## بربرينه

جزاج الله ألف خير حبوبه

----------


## om3laawi

يزاج الله الف الف خير ع التذكير يا الغاليه

----------


## حزن القصيـد

يزااج الله كل خيير
والله يكثر من امثاالج يارب

----------


## بسكووته

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## reemoo20

*يزاج الله خير وف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

والله يتقبل منج ومنا صااالح الاعمال*

----------


## أم فيصل777

((الله أكبر الله أكبر لاإله إلا الله والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد))

----------


## شجون 2009

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## أحبه الغالي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ~غلا الروح~

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
في ميزان حسناتج الغلا

----------


## عشيق الروح

تسلموون عالمرور خواتيه الغاليييين
ادعولي يا بنات في هالأيام العظيمه وخصوصا يوم عرفه لا تنسوني من دعواتكم لن الله ما يرد الدعاء فهاليوم..
الله يفرج همي ويحقق لي الللي أتمناه ويريحني ويطمن قلبي ويعوضني يااااااااارب

----------


## ام الريان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## عشيق الروح

تسلمين عالمرور يالغاليه

----------


## أمـ حمـدانـي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ...

----------


## Miss Sam

جزاج الله كل خير

* الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد*

----------


## عشيق الروح

شكرا عالمرور ^_^

----------


## ام راشد وسالم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عشيق الروح

تسلمين ختيه ع مرورج

----------

